# Related Sites > SQL Course >  separate data to two column in access

## sql

Hi all

I have data in access call Name which  has both last and first name like BOWSER, Mary Jo G can I separate them to two column like first and last name. they separate by ,

thank you
________
Toyota Camry Ts-01 Specifications

----------


## MAK

SELECT left(name,instr(name,",")-1) as LastName,   right(name,instr(name,",")+2)from table1

----------


## sql

Hi Mak:

Thank you I got it, but I check my sql books, I don't find this function, where I can get it ? 
thank you
________
TOYOTA 4500GT HISTORY

----------


## MAK

click on ms-access help and search

----------

